# Nachbarn



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Früher besuchten wir immer unseren Nachbar*n*, bis er uns  rausschmiss.


 
Die armen n-Substantive!  Auch von Deutschen misshandelt! 

Verlinkung zum alten Faden


----------



## gaer

elroy said:
			
		

> Die armen n-Substantive! Auch von Deutschen misshandelt!



You may want to look at "Nachbar" a bit more closely. You find both "des Nachbars" and "des Nachbarn", "dem Nachbar", "dem Nachbarn", etc.

It's not a noun like Student or Junge.

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

> Die armen n-Substantive!  Auch von Deutschen misshandelt!



Vollkommen richtig. Ich erwische mich oft dabei und es ist eigentlich eine Schande, dass viele so reden. Das war nämlich kein Tippfehler, sondern Blödheit.


----------



## elroy

gaer said:
			
		

> It's not a noun like Student or Junge.


 
It isn't??

Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *179.000* für *"den Nachbarn"*. (*0,23* Sekunden)
Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *13.100* für *"den Nachbar"*. (*0,19* Sekunden) 

Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *83.700* für *"dem Nachbarn"*. (*0,22* Sekunden) 
Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *18.700* für *"dem Nachbar"*. (*0,31* Sekunden) 

Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *68.700* für *"des Nachbarn"*. (*0,23* Sekunden) 
Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *9.260* für *"des Nachbars"*. (*0,26* Sekunden)


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> It isn't??
> 
> Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *179.000* für *"den Nachbarn"*. (*0,23* Sekunden)
> Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *13.100* für *"den Nachbar"*. (*0,19* Sekunden)
> 
> Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *83.700* für *"dem Nachbarn"*. (*0,22* Sekunden)
> Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *18.700* für *"dem Nachbar"*. (*0,31* Sekunden)
> 
> Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *68.700* für *"des Nachbarn"*. (*0,23* Sekunden)
> Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *9.260* für *"des Nachbars"*. (*0,26* Sekunden)



  = the phrases I consider correctly !!! in conversation !!!
  = totally wrong to me


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> = the phrases I consider correctly !!! in conversation !!!
> = totally wrong to me


 
Und wie ist es in der gehobenen Sprache?  Nur "Nachbarn," oder?


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Und wie ist es in der gehobenen Sprache?  Nur "Nachbarn," oder?



Noch mal das Ganze:



			
				elroy said:
			
		

> It isn't??
> 
> Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *179.000* für *"den Nachbarn"*. (*0,23* Sekunden)
> Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *13.100* für *"den Nachbar"*. (*0,19* Sekunden)
> 
> Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *83.700* für *"dem Nachbarn"*. (*0,22* Sekunden)
> Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *18.700* für *"dem Nachbar"*. (*0,31* Sekunden)
> 
> Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *68.700* für *"des Nachbarn"*. (*0,23* Sekunden)
> Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *9.260* für *"des Nachbars"*. (*0,26* Sekunden)



Here you go. I'm a bit shocked.


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Noch mal das Ganze:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go. I'm a bit shocked.


 
Ich auch.  Ich werde immer noch weiter "Nachbarn" verwenden.


----------



## gaer

elroy said:
			
		

> It isn't??
> 
> Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *179.000* für *"den Nachbarn"*. (*0,23* Sekunden)
> Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *13.100* für *"den Nachbar"*. (*0,19* Sekunden)
> 
> Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *83.700* für *"dem Nachbarn"*. (*0,22* Sekunden)
> Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *18.700* für *"dem Nachbar"*. (*0,31* Sekunden)
> 
> Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *68.700* für *"des Nachbarn"*. (*0,23* Sekunden)
> Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *9.260* für *"des Nachbars"*. (*0,26* Sekunden)


Just let me make this one point:

Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *83.700* für *"dem Nachbarn"*. (*0,22* Sekunden) 
Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *18.700* für *"dem Nachbar"*. (*0,31* Sekunden) 

That's a little more than 4 to 1, right? But we must always remember that Google reflects informal usage:

Results 1 - 10 of about 34,500 for "for my wife and I". 
Results 1 - 10 of about 13,000 for "for my wife and me".
Using frequency alone, you would conclude that "for I" is correct.

Sie frühstücken mit Nachbar Jack Nickolson, treffen mittags Robin Williams und plaudern mit Julia Roberts auf der Party am Abend? (Quelle: Der Spiegel ONLINE (This may be a quote though…)

Prompt nämlich schossen allerlei ungute Erinnerungen *bei Nachbars* in Europa an die dortige Oberfläche - was vor allem Außenminister Fischer in unbeobachteten Momenten die Wut ins Gesicht trieb. (Quelle: Die Welt Online) 

THAT is strange, isn't it? A typo? Or an alternate plural? Denglisch?

Der alte Spruch "*Nachbars* Gras ist immer grüner" hat nichts von seiner Aktualität eingebüßt. (Quelle: _Die Welt Online_) 

(Denglisch or older German???)

Results *1* - *10* of about *18,500* for *"in Nachbars Garten"*. 

Während der Zeremonie, so hat es der Poet Shouhaku im 15. Jahrhundert festgelegt, darf nicht über Buddha, des *Nachbars* Gesundheit, die Beziehung von Schwiegersohn und Schwiegervater, Eroberungskriege sowie Gut und Böse gesprochen werden. (Quelle: _Die Welt Online_) 

I'm just providing data. I'm not knoweledgeable enough to draw any conclusions!  

I THINK we can conclude, in this case, that treating "Nachbar" in the same manner as "Junge" or "Studenten" will always be fine, because these "n-forms" are preferred.

My only point was that variations are used, and they seem to appear in literature, in certain expressions and even in publications. This might be the kind of thing Jens could sink his teeth into. 

Gaer


----------



## elroy

gaer said:
			
		

> Just let me make this one point:
> 
> Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *83.700* für *"dem Nachbarn"*. (*0,22* Sekunden)
> Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *18.700* für *"dem Nachbar"*. (*0,31* Sekunden)
> 
> That's a little more than 4 to 1, right? But we must always remember that Google reflects informal usage:
> 
> Results 1 - 10 of about 34,500 for "for my wife and I".
> Results 1 - 10 of about 13,000 for "for my wife and me".
> Using frequency alone, you would conclude that "for I" is correct.
> 
> Sie frühstücken mit Nachbar Jack Nickolson, treffen mittags Robin Williams und plaudern mit Julia Roberts auf der Party am Abend? (Quelle: Der Spiegel ONLINE (This may be a quote though…)
> 
> Prompt nämlich schossen allerlei ungute Erinnerungen *bei Nachbars* in Europa an die dortige Oberfläche - was vor allem Außenminister Fischer in unbeobachteten Momenten die Wut ins Gesicht trieb. (Quelle: Die Welt Online)
> 
> THAT is strange, isn't it? A typo? Or an alternate plural? Denglisch?
> 
> Der alte Spruch "*Nachbars* Gras ist immer grüner" hat nichts von seiner Aktualität eingebüßt. (Quelle: _Die Welt Online_)
> 
> (Denglisch or older German???)
> 
> Results *1* - *10* of about *18,500* for *"in Nachbars Garten"*.
> 
> Während der Zeremonie, so hat es der Poet Shouhaku im 15. Jahrhundert festgelegt, darf nicht über Buddha, des *Nachbars* Gesundheit, die Beziehung von Schwiegersohn und Schwiegervater, Eroberungskriege sowie Gut und Böse gesprochen werden. (Quelle: _Die Welt Online_)
> 
> I'm just providing data. I'm not knoweledgeable enough to draw any conclusions!
> 
> I THINK we can conclude, in this case, that treating "Nachbar" in the same manner as "Junge" or "Studenten" will always be fine, because these "n-forms" are preferred.
> 
> My only point was that variations are used, and they seem to appear in literature, in certain expressions and even in publications. This might be the kind of thing Jens could sink his teeth into.
> 
> Gaer


 
Danke für die engehende Auskunft.  Mir war einfach total neu, dass "Nachbar" überhaupt als "normales" Substantiv betrachtet werden kann.  Warten wir mal auf Jens, falls der noch was dazu sagen möchte.


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> Prompt nämlich schossen allerlei ungute Erinnerungen *bei Nachbars* in Europa an die dortige Oberfläche - was vor allem Außenminister Fischer in unbeobachteten Momenten die Wut ins Gesicht trieb. (Quelle: Die Welt Online)
> 
> THAT is strange, isn't it? A typo? Or an alternate plural? Denglisch?



That's very informal and colloquial, Gaer. Let me try to explain:

"bei" often means "at" in such a context, so you would say "at neighbors" to "bei Nachbars". That may sound very very strange in English, but it's the colloquial plural of names:

Bei Schmidts trinken wir heute einen ordentlichen Kaffee.
Wart ihr gestern bei Heinzels?
Die Tochter von Ständls wird heute 20 Jahre.
Nachbars Sohn ist gestern Vater geworden.

All of those are plurals - wrong plurals, because one omits the definite article:

Bei den Schmidts ...
... bei den Heinzels.
... von den Ständls ...
Der Nachbar*n* Sohn ... (toller Genitiv!)

Maybe Jens can explain it a bit better.


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> That's very informal and colloquial, Gaer. Let me try to explain:
> 
> "bei" often means "at" in such a context, so you would say "at neighbors" to "bei Nachbars". That may sound very very strange in English, but it's the colloquial plural of names:
> 
> Bei Schmidts trinken wir heute einen ordentlichen Kaffee.
> Wart ihr gestern bei Heinzels?
> Die Tochter von Ständls wird heute 20 Jahre.
> Nachbars Sohn ist gestern Vater geworden.
> 
> All of those are plurals - wrong plurals, because one omits the definite article:
> 
> Bei den Schmidts ...
> ... bei den Heinzels.
> ... von den Ständls ...
> Der Nachbar*n* Sohn ... (toller Genitiv!)
> 
> Maybe Jens can explain it a bit better.


 
"at neighbors' " doesn't sound _that_ weird.

It's incorrect, but I wouldn't grimace if I heard it.

Better alternatives:
at the neighbors' *(best)*
at some neightbors'
at his neighbors'


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> "at neighbors' " doesn't sound _that_ weird.



Hm, but it sounds incorrect to me.   



> at the neighbors' *(best)*



Sounds best to me, too.



> at some neightbors'



Sounds very strange to me.



> at his neighbors'



Doesn't have the same connotation as "at the neighbos'", does it?


----------



## MrMagoo

elroy said:
			
		

> Danke für die engehende Auskunft. Mir war einfach total neu, dass "Nachbar" überhaupt als "normales" Substantiv betrachtet werden kann. Warten wir mal auf Jens, falls der noch was dazu sagen möchte.


 
Was wäre denn ein "unnormales" Substantiv, elroy? 

"*Nachbar*"
ist in erster Linie ein schwaches Nomen, also n-Deklination in allen Fällen außer Nom. Sg.:

der Nachbar ---- die Nachbarn
des Nachbarn -- der Nachbarn
dem Nachbarn -- den Nachbarn
den Nachbarn -- die Nachbarn

Das mittelhochdeutsche Wörterbuch bestätigt auch eine starke Deklination; im Mittelalter war es also möglich, dies Wort auch anders zu deklinieren- wobei ich gerade grüble, wie da wohl der Plural ausgesehen hätte?!
Wie auch immer, "des Nachbars" wäre demnach also möglich.

Im heutigen Deutsch könnte "des Nachbars" daher entweder ein Überrest dieser alten Deklination sein, oder aber - und das vermute ich eher - sie ist eine Analogiebildung zu vielen anderen Substantiven, die zur gemischten Deklination wechseln, z.B. "Automat" und "Bär".

Daniel hat übrigens wahrscheinlich recht, daß, wenn "Nachbar" quasi als Eigenname bzw. Beiname für einen bestimmten Nachbarn aufgefaßt wird, dieser auch wie ein Eigenname dekliniert wird - und dann 'richtigerweise' mit _-s_:

Schmidts Katze
Bei Müllers gibt's Streit
Es gibt eine Party in Schröders Keller
Kirschen in Nachbars Garten

Genaueres weiß ich dazu auch (noch) nicht zu sagen... 

Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Doesn't have the same connotation as "at the neighbos'", does it?


 
Pretty much.  There is no difference in connotation.

The only difference is that you would use "the neighbors" to refer to your own, and "his (her) neighbors" to refer to someone else's.

However, you could very easily say, "I called him, but he told me that he was at the neighbors'."  Here it is clear from context that we mean "his neighbors."

No difference in connotation, though.


----------



## elroy

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Was wäre denn ein "unnormales" Substantiv, elroy?
> 
> "*Nachbar*"
> ist in erster Linie ein schwaches Nomen, also n-Deklination in allen Fällen außer Nom. Sg.:
> 
> der Nachbar ---- die Nachbarn
> des Nachbarn -- der Nachbarn
> dem Nachbarn -- den Nachbarn
> den Nachbarn -- die Nachbarn
> 
> Das mittelhochdeutsche Wörterbuch bestätigt auch eine starke Deklination; im Mittelalter war es also möglich, dies Wort auch anders zu deklinieren- wobei ich gerade grüble, wie da wohl der Plural ausgesehen hätte?!
> Wie auch immer, "des Nachbars" wäre demnach also möglich.
> 
> Im heutigen Deutsch könnte "des Nachbars" daher entweder ein Überrest dieser alten Deklination sein, oder aber - und das vermute ich eher - sie ist eine Analogiebildung zu vielen anderen Substantiven, die zur gemischten Deklination wechseln, z.B. "Automat" und "Bär".
> 
> Daniel hat übrigens wahrscheinlich recht, daß, wenn "Nachbar" quasi als Eigenname bzw. Beiname für einen bestimmten Nachbarn aufgefaßt wird, dieser auch wie ein Eigenname dekliniert wird - und dann 'richtigerweise' mit _-s_:
> 
> Schmidts Katze
> Bei Müllers gibt's Streit
> Es gibt eine Party in Schröders Keller
> Kirschen in Nachbars Garten
> 
> Genaueres weiß ich dazu auch (noch) nicht zu sagen...
> 
> Gruß
> -MrMagoo


 
Ein "unnormales" Substantiv ist eins, das zu einer sprachlichen Minderheit gehört, eine Ausnahme so zu sagen. 

So habe ich zumindest den Begriff verwendet.  Natürlich gibt es kein normales bzw. unnormales Substantiv - daher meine (und deine) Anführungszeichnen.


----------



## MrMagoo

elroy said:
			
		

> Ein "unnormales" Substantiv ist eins, das zu einer sprachlichen Minderheit gehört, eine Ausnahme so zu sagen.
> 
> So habe ich zumindest den Begriff verwendet. Natürlich gibt es kein normales bzw. unnormales Substantiv - daher meine (und deine) Anführungszeichnen.


 
Achso, ok 
Genau das war's, was mich stutzig machte! Danke für die Erklärung.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Pretty much.  There is no difference in connotation.
> 
> The only difference is that you would use "the neighbors" to refer to your own, and "his (her) neighbors" to refer to someone else's.
> 
> However, you could very easily say, "I called him, but he told me that he was at the neighbors'."  Here it is clear from context that we mean "his neighbors."
> 
> No difference in connotation, though.



Hm ok, I was just referring to "at the neighbors" in general, that's why I didn't _accept _ "his" in between there.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> That's very informal and colloquial, Gaer. Let me try to explain:
> 
> "bei" often means "at" in such a context, so you would say "at neighbors" to "bei Nachbars". That may sound very very strange in English, but it's the colloquial plural of names:
> 
> Bei Schmidts trinken wir heute einen ordentlichen Kaffee.
> Wart ihr gestern bei Heinzels?
> Die Tochter von Ständls wird heute 20 Jahre.
> Nachbars Sohn ist gestern Vater geworden.
> 
> All of those are plurals - wrong plurals, because one omits the definite article:
> 
> Bei den Schmidts ...
> ... bei den Heinzels.
> ... von den Ständls ...
> Der Nachbar*n* Sohn ... (toller Genitiv!)
> 
> Maybe Jens can explain it a bit better.


I get the idea though. It's just a "set thing". I saw so many examples of it, I thought it must be something standard.

Gaer


----------



## gaer

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Das mittelhochdeutsche Wörterbuch bestätigt auch eine starke Deklination; im Mittelalter war es also möglich, dies Wort auch anders zu deklinieren-


That's what I was talking about. I can't say more, but I just assumed that there was "more to the story" because of the this:

er war gerade beim N., Nachbarn, zum N., Nachbarn gegangen

From this (from WDG) and from looking at many examples, just because I was curious, I assumed that the "n" is left of dative and accusative by some people, and it is not considered wrong but rather a variant. However, it seems to me that WVG has the usage backwards, since it seems to me it should be:

er war gerade beim Nachbarn, N.
zum Nachbarn, N. gegangen

In other words, it seems as thought this dictionary site is recommending the variant as first choice, which seems wrong, logically.

The whole point I was making was that Who's original sentence, omitting the "n", does not seem to be wrong but rather a variant. That was the only point I tried to make, and really it seems as though everyone either ignored my point or missed it.

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> I get the idea though. It's just a "set thing". I saw so many examples of it, I thought it must be something standard.
> 
> Gaer



I can't say for sure if it is common or standard. At least the Duden accepts "des Nachbars" as correct spelling, next to "des Nachbarn", so I assume that "Nachbars Hund" is defintely correct, but "bei Nachbars" is wrong, because bei requires the dative, and so "bei den Nachbarn" would be the only _correct _ spelling.


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> I can't say for sure if it is common or standard. At least the Duden accepts "des Nachbars" as correct spelling, next to "des Nachbarn", so I assume that "Nachbars Hund" is defintely correct, but "bei Nachbars" is wrong, because bei requires the dative, and so "bei den Nachbarn" would be the only _correct _ spelling.



Yes, but "bei den Nachbarn" is correct in any case:
The dative plural for strong declension adds an -n anyways, so

"den Nachbarn" is dative plural for both strong and weak declension:

Sing. weak/ strong -------------- pl. weak/ strong

N. der Nachbar/ Nachbar -------- die Nachbarn/ (xxx?)
G. des Nachbarn/ Nachbars ----- der Nachbarn/ (xxx?)
D. dem Nachbarn/ Nachbar ------den Nachbarn/ (Nachbarn = same form as weak declension)
A. den Nachbarn/ Nachbar ------ die Nachbarn/ (xxx?)

As the Mittelhochdeutsche Wörterbuch confirms a strong declension - I wonder how these forms looked like in the plural?!

For today I think, "Nachbar" takes either weak or _mixed_ (= strong in sig, weak in pl.) declension, but NOT the strong one; that would be a reson then why I can't think of any "correct-sounding" strong plural forms.
This can't be the way in Middle-High-German as mixed declension didn't exist.


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> That would be a reson then why I can't think of any "correct-sounding" strong plural forms.
> This can't be the way in Middle-High-German as mixed declension didn't exist.



Hm, what about "die Nachbars" for the nominative and accusative? Consider this: http://www.proceschool.com/nem_test.php (under II., 5.)


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Hm, what about "die Nachbars" for the nominative and accusative? Consider this: http://www.proceschool.com/nem_test.php (under II., 5.)


 

Daniel das ist ein Deutsch_test_!!

Dort soll man die richtige Pluralform herausfinden und markieren, nämlich "Nachbarn". 
"Nachbaren" und "Nachbars" sind falsch - und zwar absichtlich falsch: Wenn's in so einem Multiple-Choice-Test keine falschen Antworten gäbe, wäre er sinnlos!


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Daniel das ist ein Deutsch_test_!!
> 
> Dort soll man die richtige Pluralform herausfinden und markieren, nämlich "Nachbarn".
> "Nachbaren" und "Nachbars" sind falsch - und zwar absichtlich falsch: Wenn's in so einem Multiple-Choice-Test keine falschen Antworten gäbe, wäre er sinnlos!



Haha, logisch. Ich bin aber dort auf die Idee gekommen, dass der Plural früher hätte "Nachbars" sein können. War ja nur ein Tipp.


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Haha, logisch. Ich bin aber dort auf die Idee gekommen, dass der Plural früher hätte "Nachbars" sein können. War ja nur ein Tipp.


 
Aso, na dann sag' das doch -> aber ich muß Dich enttäuschen:

Die Pluralendung _"-s"_ ist gänzlich undeutsch; es gibt einige wenige Ausnahmen, wo diese Endung aus dem Niederdeutschen ins Hochdeutsche geschwappt ist, aber selbst da ist sie ursprünglich aus dem Französischen entlehnt. 
Deutsche Plurale enden normalerweise nicht auf -s.


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Aso, na dann sag' das doch -> aber ich muß Dich enttäuschen:
> 
> Die Pluralendung _"-s"_ ist gänzlich undeutsch; es gibt einige wenige Ausnahmen, wo diese Endung aus dem Niederdeutschen ins Hochdeutsche geschwappt ist, aber selbst da ist sie ursprünglich aus dem Französischen entlehnt.
> Deutsche Plurale enden normalerweise nicht auf -s.



Gilt das gleiche auch für Fremdwörter?

Autos --- engl. autos
Videos --- Latin "I see"
Machos --- engl. machos
Limos (von Limonade) --- engl. limo (von limousine)
sämtliche Abkürzungen: CDs, DVDs, MP3s, PCs, ... --- alle engl.
E-Mails --- engl. e-mails
Handys --- DEUTSCH!!!
Hobbys --- engl./franz.
Decks (von Bootsdeck) --- DEUTSCH!!!
Docks --- engl.
Partys --- engl.


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Gilt das gleiche auch für Fremdwörter?
> 
> Autos --- engl. autos
> Videos --- Latin "I see"
> Machos --- engl. machos
> Limos (von Limonade) --- engl. limo (von limousine)
> sämtliche Abkürzungen: CDs, DVDs, MP3s, PCs, ... --- alle engl.
> E-Mails --- engl. e-mails
> Handys --- DEUTSCH!!!
> Hobbys --- engl./franz.
> Decks (von Bootsdeck) --- DEUTSCH!!!
> Docks --- engl.
> Partys --- engl.


 
Jein - generell: Abkürzungen formen den Plural meist auf -s, weil sich andere Endungen, z.B. -er, -en oder -e nicht anhören. Außerdem ist der Hang zum Gebrauch der Abkürzungen erst in neuerer Zeit (also in den letzten hundert Jahren) enorm gestiegen, da mag vielleicht englischer Einfluß schon eine Rolle gespielt haben.
Deine englischen Beispiele klären sich daher von selbst.
Den romanischen Sprachen haben das -s als Pluralkennzeichen schon sehr viel länger.

"Handy" ist zwar deutsch (weil es das Wort só im Englischen nicht gibt), aber NEU -> also quasi ein nachgeäffter Pseudo-Anglizismus; daher das Plural -s.

"Deck" ist deutsch, richtig - aber Niederdeutsch! Siehe oben.


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Jein - generell: Abkürzungen formen den Plural meist auf -s, weil sich andere Endungen, z.B. -er, -en oder -e nicht anhören. Außerdem ist der Hang zum Gebrauch der Abkürzungen erst in neuerer Zeit (also in den letzten hundert Jahren) enorm gestiegen, da mag vielleicht englischer Einfluß schon eine Rolle gespielt haben.
> Deine englischen Beispiele klären sich daher von selbst.
> Den romanischen Sprachen haben das -s als Pluralkennzeichen schon sehr viel länger.
> 
> "Handy" ist zwar deutsch (weil es das Wort só im Englischen nicht gibt), aber NEU -> also quasi ein nachgeäffter Pseudo-Anglizismus; daher das Plural -s.
> 
> "Deck" ist deutsch, richtig - aber Niederdeutsch! Siehe oben.



Ach, du hast ja immer Recht. Ich brauch mich ja dann gar nicht mehr    mit dir anlegen.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> E-Mails --- engl. e-mails


Just a quick comment. In my programs "email", as one word, is preferred (it is accepted in more of my spellcheckers), and it's more common too, perhaps because it's easier to write. 

PS: how did we end up with this long discussion about "Nachbar", considering that this was a new thread, and not one answer appears to have anything to do with the Thread title.  

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> Just a quick comment. In my programs "email", as one word, is preferred (it is accepted in more of my spellcheckers), and it's more common too, perhaps because it's easier to write.



... especially the verb ending: "emailing" looks much better than "e-mailing".   



> PS: how did we end up with this long discussion about "Nachbar", considering that this was a new thread, and not one answer appears to have anything to do with the Thread title.



I made a mistake. I wrote "Nachbar" in the accusative case, and Elroy pointed my mistake out. Now it's Jana's turn to split the thread again.


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Ach, du hast ja immer *R*echt. Ich brauch mich ja dann gar nicht mehr  mit dir an*zu*legen.


 
Nein, ich habe _nicht_ immer recht - in diesem Falle wußte ich es eben einfach nur!


----------



## MrMagoo

gaer said:
			
		

> Just a quick comment. In my programs "email", as one word, is preferred (it is accepted in more of my spellcheckers), and it's more common too, perhaps because it's easier to write.
> 
> Gaer


 
I prefer to spell it "e-Mail", that's also the way I learnt it.
"Email" (also "Emaille") means "enamel", too (beside e-Mail), that's why I prefer the spelling with a hyphen:

e-mail: die e-Mail
enamel: das Email, die Emaille


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> ... especially the verb ending: "emailing" looks much better than "e-mailing".


 
But -ing is not a German verb ending.


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Nein, ich habe _nicht_ immer recht - in diesem Falle wußte ich es eben einfach nur!



1. Warum hast du das große R in Recht fett gemacht?

2. "anlegen" ist genauso richtig. Man DARF bei "brauchen + Einschränkung/Verneinung + Verb" ein "zu" einfügen, aber das ist fakultativ. Ausführlicher hier.


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> 1. Warum hast du das große R in Recht fett gemacht?
> 
> 2. "anlegen" ist genauso richtig. Man DARF bei "brauchen + Einschränkung/Verneinung + Verb" ein "zu" einfügen, aber das ist fakultativ. Ausführlicher hier.


 

1. "*r*echt haben" = richtig liegen
"*R*echt haben" = das/ein Recht haben, etwas zu tun.

2. Bitte???
Ich dachte _Du_ wärst derjenige, der sich am Standard festklammert und das verschmäht, was dialektbehaftet ist.
Sollte der Duden "brauchen ohne zu" zulassen, dann ist das wahrhaftig ein Armutszeugnis.
Es heißt soweit ich weiß noch immer 
"_Brauchen_ ist stets mit 'zu' zu gebrauchen!"


----------



## gaer

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> I prefer to spell it "e-Mail", that's also the way I learnt it.
> "Email" (also "Emaille") means "enamel", too (beside e-Mail), that's why I prefer the spelling with a hyphen:
> 
> e-mail: die e-Mail
> enamel: das Email, die Emaille


Jens, I was only talking about English. And your way is fine in both languages. MW does not know "email" (which is rather stupid). Outlook Express does not know "e-mail". Word knows both. "Email" is perhaps 50% more common on the Net, and I like it because I can type it faster.

But Email is wrong in German, I think! You know me. I was only pointing out options, not right or wrong.  

As for how "*meine Cyber-Nachbarn*" spell words in their language, I mostly keep my mouth shut. (Notice my feeble attempt to stay on topic!)

Gaer


----------



## gaer

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Ach, du hast ja immer *R*echt. Ich brauch mich ja dann gar nicht mehr  mit dir an*zu*legen


In this case I don't understand why you marked Who's "R", since "Recht haben" follows the new rules. I thought we simply agreed that he would follow them, and you would use the old ones, which would use "recht haben"?

Or have I misundestood something?  

Check here:

Gaer


----------



## MrMagoo

gaer said:
			
		

> Jens, I was only talking about English. And your way is fine in both languages. MW does not know "email" (which is rather stupid). Outlook Express does not know "e-mail". Word knows both. "Email" is perhaps 50% more common on the Net, and I like it because I can type it faster.
> 
> But Email is wrong in German, I think! You know me. I was only pointing out options, not right or wrong.
> 
> As for how "*meine Cyber-Nachbarn*" spell words in their language, I mostly keep my mouth shut. (Notice my feeble attempt to stay on topic!)
> 
> Gaer


 
I see... I thought you were referring to German... sorry, my fault!


----------



## MrMagoo

gaer said:
			
		

> In this case I don't understand why you marked Who's "R", since "Recht haben" follows the new rules. I thought we simply agreed that he would follow them, and you would use the old ones, which would use "recht haben"?
> 
> Or have I misundestood something?
> 
> Check here:
> 
> Gaer


 

Oh, sorry - Du hattest *R*echt, Daniel!!


----------



## gaer

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Oh, sorry - Du hattest *R*echt, Daniel!!


And we don't want to  "ping on" Daniel (pick on him) for using informal German when we've all argued for greater flexibility, not when our "cyber-neighbor" is only about 6 hours from his birthday.  

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> 1. "*r*echt haben" = richtig liegen
> "*R*echt haben" = das/ein Recht haben, etwas zu tun.



Ach, die alten Regeln waren da wohl viel komplizierter? Haha, dafür gibt's ja die Neuen.   



> 2. Bitte???
> Ich dachte _Du_ wärst derjenige, der sich am Standard festklammert und das verschmäht, was dialektbehaftet ist.
> Sollte der Duden "brauchen ohne zu" zulassen, dann ist das wahrhaftig ein Armutszeugnis.
> Es heißt soweit ich weiß noch immer
> "_Brauchen_ ist stets mit 'zu' zu gebrauchen!"



Du würdest also sagen "Ich brauche morgen nach Hause zu gehen"???????? Das wäre ja fatales Deutsch. Das wäre schönstes Englisch. Laut Duden (und diesmal ist es korrekt) DARF brauchen + zu nur in Zusammenhängen einer Einschränkung (Ich brauche erst morgen das Blatt abzugeben) oder Verneinung (Ich brauche das Blatt morgen nicht abzugeben) verwendet werden, es muss aber nicht:

Ich brauche erst morgen das Blatt abgeben.   
Ich brauche das Blatt morgen nicht abgeben.   

  = nach meinem Sprachgefühl


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Du würdest also sagen "Ich brauche morgen nach Hause zu gehen"???????? Das wäre ja fatales Deutsch. Das wäre schönstes Englisch. Laut Duden (und diesmal ist es korrekt) DARF brauchen + zu nur in Zusammenhängen einer Einschränkung (Ich brauche erst morgen das Blatt abzugeben) oder Verneinung (Ich brauche das Blatt morgen nicht abzugeben) verwendet werden, es muss aber nicht:
> 
> Ich brauche erst morgen das Blatt abgeben.
> Ich brauche das Blatt morgen nicht abgeben.
> 
> = nach meinem Sprachgefühl


 


Also...
"brauchen" wird in Verbindung mit einem anderen Verb (= Modalcharakter) NUR in seiner Negation oder eben einer anderen Einschränkung verwendet; das Hauptverb steht dabei stets im Infinitiv und wird mit "zu" angeschlossen.

Nicht verneinte bzw. eingeschränkte "brauchen"-Sätze sollten auch Dir befremdlich anmuten:
Ich brauche nach Hause gehen  
ich brauche die Arbeit abgeben  

In den Verneinungen und mit Einschränkungen jedoch kann "brauchen" verwendet werden:
Ich brauche nicht nach Hause zu gehen  
Ich brauche die Arbeit nicht abzugeben  
Ich brauche die Arbeit erst morgen abzugeben 


WENN der Duden in den letzten drei Fällen den Gebrauch _ohne_ "zu" erlaubt, dann ist dies neu und für den sonst so auf korrektes Deutsch sinnenden Duden eine Schlamperei --> "brauchen" hat nämlich Modalverbcharakter, IST aber kein klassisches Modalverb.

(Ich persönlich würde auch den Gebrauch mit 'zu' nicht wirklich als falsch ansehen, denn es wird umgangssprachlich äußerst häufig so verwendet - doch wenn der Duden dies als korrektes Standarddeutsch anerkennt, dann frag' ich mich wirklich, was für Trottel da in Mannheim sitzen... 

Gruß
-Jens


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> WENN der Duden in den letzten drei Fällen den Gebrauch _ohne_ "zu" erlaubt, dann ist dies neu und für den sonst so auf korrektes Deutsch sinnenden Duden eine Schlamperei --> "brauchen" hat nämlich Modalverbcharakter, IST aber kein klassisches Modalverb.
> 
> (Ich persönlich würde auch den Gebrauch mit 'zu' nicht wirklich als falsch ansehen, denn es wird umgangssprachlich äußerst häufig so verwendet - doch wenn der Duden dies als korrektes Standarddeutsch anerkennt, dann frag' ich mich wirklich, was für Trottel da in Mannheim sitzen...
> 
> Gruß
> -Jens



Okay, vielleicht habe ich das    dazugesponnen. Warten wir mal auf Jana, bis sie ein paar Zitate aus dem Computer-Dudenband hierher kopiert. Auf jeden Fall hört es sich _mit_ und _ohne _ dem "zu" bei Verneinungen und Einschränkungen völlig normal an. Mag aber an der Region liegen.


----------



## gaer

I've followed this discussion, and unless I've lost my mind, the discussion of the use of "brauchen" with or without "zu" is not only extremely complicated—too complicated for me to add comments with any confidence—it's also too wide.

My timid conclusion: 

Once again, we seem to be involved in something that is being looked at in both a prescriptive and descriptive way without clarifying the difference.

Perhaps I'm crazy, but I could swear that Duden is allowing the omission of "zu" in an informal situation. Am I wrong?

Jana originally posted this: (I assume the smiley was not in Duden.) 

4. <mit Inf. mit »zu«; verneint od. *eingeschränk*t> müssen: er braucht heute nicht zu arbeiten/*(ugs. auch ohne »zu« braucht heute nicht arbeiten; du brauchst doch nicht (es ist doch kein Grund vorhanden) *gleich zu weinen; es braucht nicht sofort zu sein (es hat Zeit); *du brauchst es [mir] nur zu sagen.* 

First, it starts off by saying that it is talking about informal usage, right? In English, when something is marked informal, it also means that it's best to avoid it in formal writing or speech. My interpretation, furthermore, is that this informal usage is used in place of "müssen". I would assume—and please correct me if I've misunderstood—that you wouldn't want to use "brauchen" in such sentences in the first place if you were in a formal situation.

The part in parentheses is definitely descriptive and refers to colloquial or slang usage, doesn't it?

The moment a dictionary—any dictionary—begins describing what is used, as opposed to prescribing what ought to be used, everything gets very "fuzzy". Frankly, I find it inconsistent that Duden, which is usually so didactic (you must do this, you must do that) is suddenly taking on such a liberal role.

In other words, it seems a bit "schizoid" to me that Duden is approaching language in such a liberal way here, when it usually is so conservative. 

But here is the thing that has me scratching my head: Jens, you appear to be taking the prescriptive side, and Daniel appears to be taking the DESCRIPTIVE side. Are you guys switching roles?  

Gaer

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> Jana originally posted this: (I assume the smiley was not in Duden.)
> 
> 4. <mit Inf. mit »zu«; verneint od. *eingeschränk*t> müssen: er braucht heute nicht zu arbeiten/*(ugs. auch ohne »zu« braucht heute nicht arbeiten; du brauchst doch nicht (es ist doch kein Grund vorhanden) *gleich zu weinen; es braucht nicht sofort zu sein (es hat Zeit); *du brauchst es [mir] nur zu sagen.*



THAT's what I wanted. That's exactly what I meant. Thanks Gaer.


----------

